# Navarre Pier last year.



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

I caught this beast at the Navarre Pier last year.


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

Only problem is that's the only thing worth a damn I've ever caught off that pier.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, that is a nice red. Do you primarily fish for those (or other bottom fish) or do you ever get out to the end and try for the pelagics (kings and other macs, bonies & cobia - when they're in, etc)


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

PS - where I'm pretty much all about catch and release, I could care less about any slot limits...the bigger the better in my book


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

I don't fish off the bottom. I caught this guy off a frozen cig. I release all my fish as well. This guy was to big to keep anyway. I also fish for kings etc... Just never have any luck. I got bad mojo at the pier.


----------



## KingMackKiller (May 17, 2012)

Youll have your day!


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

I think I used all mine up as a kid. I used to slay the fish at the Okaloosa Pier.


----------

